# Mason the dog



## Scott Bushey (May 7, 2006)

Does this dog resemble me or am I losing my mind?

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g302/Scott_Bushey/100_1059.jpg



[Edited on 5-7-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## gwine (May 7, 2006)

no and no


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 7, 2006)

Gerry,
Go to the hyperlink for more of a close up........


----------



## Herald (May 7, 2006)

Ummm...which one is which?


----------



## gwine (May 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Gerry,
> Go to the hyperlink for more of a close up........



First time the hyperlink wouldn't load.

hmmmmmm, aside from the nose there is a faint resemblance. yep, he definitely takes after you.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 7, 2006)

It's something to do with the silver-gray, I think...ummmm


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> It's something to do with the silver-gray, I think...ummmm


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 7, 2006)

Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 8, 2006)

I think so!!!!


----------



## BobVigneault (May 8, 2006)

Scott, I didn't realize you were so gray but your eyes are very friendly. By the way, who is the guy with glasses on the left?


----------

